# Fox 2012 Sneak peak, Kashima everywhere, 34mm series, 1 piece Ti crown...



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

A few pictures i found on Rotorburn, no official word yet, just a few pictures and small descriptions. Ill let the pics do the talking.

EDIT: Posted on sicklines
https://www.sicklines.com/2011/04/1...rp23-shock-factory-performance-and-evolution/

Highlights:

- Kashima has found its way onto the Float, DHX Air and RC4 shocks
- New 34mm series for the 29'er crowd
- New Top end Float fork will feature a one piece investment cast Titanium Steerer and crown (Read VERY expensive...
- Fox now using SKF seals on their forks

New one piece investment cast Crown/Steer on the high end 26inch 32 series, reportedly around 2.9 lbs uncut

















Kashima coat on all the rear shocks, also some update to the RP23 propedal, flick the switch towards the air valve, shock is in a state of near lock out, then flicking it back you have 3 levels of propedal









































New 29'er only 34 series, upto 140mm travel

















New SKF seals used throughout the lineup (SKF on the left, old version on the right...)


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

too bad 34mm isnt available to 26ers. i think it would be a nice compromise for someone like me who wants longer travel but doesnt need the heft of a 36. 

funny how the new shocks bear a very similar resemblence to the shocks suntour has been putting out.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)

What a travesty.


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

Seen that Kashima coating come off on certain forks. Not a fan.


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Seen that Kashima coating come off on certain forks. Not a fan.


Interesting...especially since its impregnated within the metal and not coated on it which means that you would have also seen the stanchion disintegrating . . .


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

So those are the latest "not-really-a-true-oil-seal-with-a-snap-ring", sweet!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

sweet shocks. me want.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Oh yeah !!! Kashima coating iz th *****e!!! wonder can we get some Kashima coated condemz....???


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Seen that Kashima coating come off on certain forks. Not a fan.


Hmmmm....my 180 Talas has been grindin against my Dakine pick-up pad for awhile now w/o even a blemish....


----------



## swaneedawg (Jan 11, 2004)

I sure wish I would have had some of that thar Kishima coating on my knee and shin this past Sunday! LOL

@manw/one hand....nice pic!


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

man w/ one hand said:


> Hmmmm....my 180 Talas has been grindin against my Dakine pick-up pad for awhile now w/o even a blemish....


that might say more about your dakine pad than the kashima. i have kashima but i haven't ridden it enough to judge.


----------



## Evo. (Feb 3, 2009)

So sick looking...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

man w/ one hand said:


> Hmmmm....my 180 Talas has been grindin against my Dakine pick-up pad for awhile now w/o even a blemish....


All I'm saying is my buddy sent his fork back due to some stanchion issues, and it was the Kashima coating that was rubbing right off the stanchion.

Don't roll your eyes at me, son. :nono:


----------



## Nick_M2R (Oct 18, 2008)

I also have heard and seen cases where the Kashima has flaked off, not only on MTB forks, but in the Moto industry aswell


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

Anybody with photo evidence of the damage to the Kashima coat or flaking? Its not that I dont believe you guys, I am just curious to see this. Is it like the black coating on the manitou travis when it wears off?


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> All I'm saying is my buddy sent his fork back due to some stanchion issues, and it was the Kashima coating that was rubbing right off the stanchion.
> 
> Don't roll your eyes at me, son. :nono:


sir, i say sir, i doubt your credibility, sir. only people who lie and have something to hide wear fake moustaches.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

saturnine said:


> sir, i say sir, i doubt your credibility, sir. only people who lie and have something to hide wear fake moustaches.


that's his disguise when he is banging your girl


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

I've seen it on the Kowa fork (peeling or flaking)...will try to get a pic of it.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> that's his disguise when he is banging your girl


he can have her. she limits me to 2 bikes.


----------



## ustemuf (Oct 12, 2009)

https://www.railmaster.net/kashima.jpg

flake?? not sure.. bike/fork sold now.. but it was like that for a while with no problems..


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Prettym1k3 said:


> All I'm saying is my buddy sent his fork back due to some stanchion issues, and it was the Kashima coating that was rubbing right off the stanchion.
> 
> Don't roll your eyes at me, son. :nono:


Can you describe how it looks? Is it a small patch of little white specs where you can see through the kash??


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

Prettym1k3 said:


> All I'm saying is my buddy sent his fork back due to some stanchion issues, and it was the Kashima coating that was rubbing right off the stanchion.
> 
> Don't roll your eyes at me, son. :nono:


Kashima coating is a bit misleading nomanclature, it is actually impregnated into the metal, i believe. Dakine padz will rub th powder coating/anadozation off of lowers w/o batting an eye but it has yet to make a scratch on my stantionz.


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

swaneedawg said:


> I sure wish I would have had some of that thar Kishima coating on my knee and shin this past Sunday! LOL
> 
> @manw/one hand....nice pic!


It would've help a bit I think, maybe try th knee & shin guardz you left at home next time.  Killer ride though. You know I wonder if'n it would'a helped my thigh when it bounced off'n that rock layin in th creek bed.....probly not...


----------



## Prettym1k3 (Oct 11, 2005)

DeerhillJDOG said:


> Can you describe how it looks? Is it a small patch of little white specs where you can see through the kash??


Maybe I misspoke then, as the "coating" isn't really a coating and can't really rub off. It was simply worn down. Like some of the stanchions on my old Shermann forks back in the day if some sort of crud got stuck in the seals and started to ever-so-slightly wear off the coating on the outside of the fork.

Sorry for any confusion there, folks.

Saturnine... my mustache is on the real. Don't deny that you like it.


----------



## saturnine (Mar 28, 2007)

Prettym1k3 said:


> Saturnine... my mustache is on the real. Don't deny that you like it.


yeah, $70 for a moustache ride is a little much. i know the economy is **** and your worthless american greenback somehow creates inflation, but come on!


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

*hair piece*



ustemuf said:


> https://www.railmaster.net/kashima.jpg
> 
> flake?? not sure.. bike/fork sold now.. but it was like that for a while with no problems..


Must have missed this last night.. that's what mine looks like except 5-6 smaller ones close together. *Still rides fine though


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

saturnine said:


> sir, i say sir, i doubt your credibility, sir. only people who lie and have something to hide wear fake moustaches.


To his discredit, I also know the scumbag with the fork and can say without a doubt that he has probably put more miles on that thing than most anyone.


----------



## killrdanasurfer (Dec 22, 2010)

Flaking off started about two months ago.. progressively worse to both sides.. Sent it out today to Fox.. I'll hear back soon...


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

^That's 2012, too.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

So how much did you pay for that fork? I would be pissed right about now. Hopefully Fox takes care of you.


----------



## killrdanasurfer (Dec 22, 2010)

I paid a Pretty penny  and ya its a 2012.. needless to say a little t-'d off... but i'll wait and see what they say. On a side note it did not cause any leaking or performance issues..


----------



## Nut! (Nov 2, 2007)

That TI crown looks sexy as. Like the Kashima too, I just don't want to know what the price is gonna be


----------



## J-Ha (Jul 21, 2010)

edit


----------



## man w/ one hand (Dec 29, 2003)

killrdanasurfer said:


> I paid a Pretty penny  and ya its a 2012.. needless to say a little t-'d off... but i'll wait and see what they say. On a side note it did not cause any leaking or performance issues..


Any follow-up info.....?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

b-kul said:


> too bad 34mm isnt available to 26ers. i think it would be a nice compromise for someone like me who wants longer travel but doesnt need the heft of a 36.
> 
> funny how the new shocks bear a very similar resemblence to the shocks suntour has been putting out.


to make it 34 they would have to use more metal to give it strength....it really doesn't matter for weight difference so the 36 is not an issue


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

I love Fox forks, and have used them for years now.... but that new fork is one of the UGLIEST I've ever seen in my entire life. I mean I know it's about function and not all about looks, but gosh... that thing looks disgusting.


----------



## offtheedge (Jul 6, 2004)

I guess a fancy, up-charge coating is how fox has to deal with more complicated valving? Seems like snake oil to me.


----------



## BigHit-Maniac (Apr 13, 2004)

offtheedge said:


> I guess a fancy, up-charge coating is how fox has to deal with more complicated valving? Seems like snake oil to me.


Mybe if they just used open oil bath designs.... it'd be a lot better.



Cough Cough: Marzocchi :thumbsup:


----------



## dzilla (Dec 22, 2011)

That was my original thinking too. I did demo a nice Ibis Mojo HD with the kashima shock and I cant say I noticed any real substantial difference between it and my RP23 on my Yeti, but I wasn't really trying to notice a difference I guess. Just ride!


----------



## offtheedge (Jul 6, 2004)

dzilla said:


> That was my original thinking too. I did demo a nice Ibis Mojo HD with the kashima shock and I cant say I noticed any real substantial difference between it and my RP23 on my Yeti, but I wasn't really trying to notice a difference I guess. Just ride!


My point exactly. If I need a latest greatest coating to make my $1k fork feel smooth(er) than I'm going to start looking elsewhere. When a 55RC3 Ti can be picked up for less than half and is comparable in weight I'm seriously thinking of not having a Fox on my trail bike.


----------

